# Members Profiles



## K-man (Jun 5, 2015)

In days past there was a section, when you joined MT, to list your information regarding arts practised and arts that were of interest. It is still possible to put those things in your profile but for new members it isn't something that would seem top of mind.

Is there some way the profile page can be changed to encourage members to post a little about their background?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 5, 2015)

That is certainly one of the features from the old software that I've missed. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes, I think this is some thing we should look into and find a way to get new members encourage to post their background.


----------

